# 1/350 USS ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-A Done!



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello all!

Just completed this model of the Enterprise-A from the Polar Lights 1/350 scale. Her features include full lighting(including backlit spotlights or as I like to call it the 'Raytheon Effect':wave, detailed interiors(with scale crew and lit shuttles), and a custom made display base. 

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Polar Lights Ent-A WIP/





































































TM


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Absolutely superb. I can't find fault with it. It's perfect. Amazing job. I bow to your genius.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Stunning!!!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Top notch!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Damn Nice Job.I'm probably going to email you as to what colors you used when I build a Movie Enterprise.I'd like to use some of them Guy S


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

words...failing....jaw...dropped....

gargle,gabble, fizz.....:freak:


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

As always TM GREAT job...ALMOST makes me want to grab my spare PL350 out and start on it... A++ :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

OMG that looks FANTASTIC!!!:woohoo:

Well DONE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh....my....god......! 

That is so well done - it's almost frightening!

(bows repeatedly and says "I'm not worthy" again and again...)

Absolutely brilliant!

Bryan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That ... is... just .... lovely!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW... very nice! 

The paint job looks spot on!!!! 
And I think you are the first to ever get the 5 starboard view ports covered up
to accurately represent the A. 

just 2 things to nit: wish you had used Arthurs replacement impulse engine. 
and... the outside warp chiller color is brushed aluminium! I have this info form Andy Probert himselfe and yes you can see it on some pictures that it has a silver touch.

Edit: How did you do the strongback aztec? Are those decals or an airbrush job?


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Fan Freaking Tastic work.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

ooooooooooooh!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AWEsome!


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow - I'm so impressed with your execution of the decals! Can you provide a step by step including the specific type of materials you use?


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

Garbaron said:


> WOW... very nice!
> 
> The paint job looks spot on!!!!
> And I think you are the first to ever get the 5 starboard view ports covered up to accurately represent the A.
> ...


Can you point me to an accurizing post or list that includes the starboard view ports? 

I haven't noticed the brushed aluminum as opposed to copper color of the warp cooling fins in any of the photos I've examined. Can you point me to one/some?


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oops, I also wanted to ask: Did you build the crew figures yourself?


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

bdavis007 said:


> Can you point me to an accurizing post or list that includes the starboard view ports?
> 
> I haven't noticed the brushed aluminum as opposed to copper color of the warp cooling fins in any of the photos I've examined. Can you point me to one/some?



NCC 1701-A 

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent73.jpg

Shows the silver touch of the outboard warp chiller and also note that there are no view ports between the docking port and the Starfleet delta. 

Opposed to the TMP Refit 

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent44.jpg

where you can see the 5 view ports


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GORGEOUS! 

ABSOLUTELY SUPERB! :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's the best I've seen.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I too bow to you fine sir... 

Struth!!! That is just a little ripper mate, damn fine work, :thumbsuputstnding a.t.d...  should mine look even half as good when I start n finish it I'll be one happy little vegimite.

Again thats a job well done and one to be proud of :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainHawk1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Somebody from SSM linked to this under the thread title

*Holy Freaking 1:350 Enterprise-A!!!! Ungodly!*

I think that just about sums it up.

The original poster of that thread said:


> This guy has built the nicest Big E Ref-A that I've ever seen.


I don't think I can argue with that assessment.

Trekmodeler, if I may ask, how long did this take you to complete and I didn't see it but I was curious if you included a rec dec and an arboretum.

-Shawn


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice! Very, very clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

Garbaron said:


> NCC 1701-A
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/ColorPhotos/cSTMPent73.jpg
> 
> ...


Hmmm, the silver in the chiller looks like refraction in the photo to me...

The only thing I see on the TMP Enterprise refit is the removable plate for support and electrical rigging doesn't have the screw caps on...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That is the most beautifully-rendered Enterprise I have ever seen!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

bdavis007 said:


> Hmmm, the silver in the chiller looks like refraction in the photo to me...



You don’t need to believe me, but I had e-mail contact with Andy Probert, upon him discovering my ERTL rendition of the Refit. HE contacted ME and told me that it was a wonderful Enterprise build form a crappy model kit. He complimented my paint job but also noted that I, like so many others, had the outer warp grills painted with the wrong color. The real color is: its a brushed aluminium plate that covers the warp nacelle on the outer side. The black or anthracite look we see on pictures and in the movies comes form the curvature, the relief of the plates and mostly because of the environment light. Since the man helped to build the Refit... I believe him. 



> The only thing I see on the TMP Enterprise refit is the removable plate for support and electrical rigging doesn't have the screw caps on...



As for the view ports:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, absolutely gorgeous my friend. Truly stunning.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I wish I could say more than has already been said. But, I'm utterly speechless. You've done a spectacular job! Truly remarkable workmanship. Thanks for sharing your talents with us


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't think of any model subject that is harder to paint and get right as the refit Enterprise is. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

Garbaron said:


> You don’t need to believe me, but I had e-mail contact with Andy Probert, upon him discovering my ERTL rendition of the Refit. HE contacted ME and told me that it was a wonderful Enterprise build form a crappy model kit. He complimented my paint job but also noted that I, like so many others, had the outer warp grills painted with the wrong color. The real color is: its a brushed aluminium plate that covers the warp nacelle on the outer side.


Please don't take my comments as disbelieving you... this is a discussion. I think we're talking about two different parts. I thought you were talking about the curved and finned dark copper piece as being brushed aluminum. Now I understand, the grill is that which is black with a blue backlight when active on the inside facing side of the engine.





Garbaron said:


> As for the view ports:


When I'd seen the studio model before the mods made for ST II, the rigging plate was attached, screwed down, and they (the "ports") were capped so as to look seamless when lit for camera. I also saw it side rigged and ready for camera (with the plate off). I'm never sure when the "left" side of the ship is ever shown... I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Back to the original author and subject of the thread.... 




The Trekmodeler said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just completed this model of the Enterprise-A from the Polar Lights 1/350 scale. Her features include full lighting(including backlit spotlights or as I like to call it the 'Raytheon Effect':wave, detailed interiors(with scale crew and lit shuttles), and a custom made display base.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, TM! Another fantastic job. Love your "Raytheon Effect"! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

bdavis007 said:


> ... the grill is that which is black with a blue backlight when active on the inside facing side of the engine.


Actually, the opaque parts of that grill are purple, the shade of the bluing used in metalwork. 

Check past posts on the Refit (I guess you could search for "bluing" or "dye") or check the TMP DVD when the ship leaves drydock and passes around the earth when the sun peeks out.


----------



## kneedeep56 (Sep 16, 2008)

Simply AMAZING !!!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for the words of kindness everyone! It means a lot coming from fellow modelers. 

I'm going to add a bit more descriptive detail for this piece. 

This baby was built for a Client of ours who is a Huge Fan of the movie Enterprise. His ideas and enthusiasm really helped with the results of this model. One thing he requested was a really active looking and populated landing bay area. He also requested to have 1/350 scale figures of the famous "Trek Trio"(Kirk, Spock and McCoy) painted to look as they did back in the good ol' 1960s Star Trek(as sort of a gag) looking out the giant panoramic windows of the VIP lounge. There's also the Botanical Garden with foliage and scale placed near the large windows. The only interior not included was a scratch built Rec Dec. Last but certainly not least, even though he wanted her to be the 1701-A, he wanted the hull panelling to look as it did in the first 'Star Trek' feature film... and that is (shiney). The model was entirely airbrushed save a few very small areas. Aztec effect Paint used was the same paints our friend and fellow member Raist3001 introduced us to years back and is currently working with on his Awesome build. The primary Aztec color is Satin White Pearl, the secondary patterns were painted in Pearl Blue, Pearl Red and Pearl Gold. They can all be found here. http://www.taxidermy.com/ 

For the complex strongback and forward deflector area, we used Model Masters Acrylics. The main colors are mixed out of US Navy Blue/Gray and Flat White and it was from these 2 colors that we were able to create mixtures with various shades. No decals were used for these areas. The rear deflector area was painted using primarily MM Flat Gull Fray and Flat white was again used to break this up into different shades. There is also a bit of blue in there as well. Here is a photo taken during the masking process of the strongback area. http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Polar Lights Ent-A WIP/P1030878.jpg 

The Lighting is pretty much what comes standard on our PL Refit Light Kits. There's the Warp Drive circuit as well as Impulse. Working navigation strobes and formation lights and last but not least the deflector fades on and off with every transition from Impulse to Warp. The display base is made of wood and painted in black with a gold trim. The display stand is a copper pipe about 6 inches long. 

She was definitely a labor of love!

Lots more pics in the photo album. 

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Polar Lights Ent-A WIP/?start=0


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you use decals for the lettering and Federation graphics? If so, can you provide materials and procedure?


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Stunning, that's all I can say! Very well done. Work of art.


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

SteveR said:


> Actually, the opaque parts of that grill are purple, the shade of the bluing used in metalwork.
> 
> Check past posts on the Refit (I guess you could search for "bluing" or "dye") or check the TMP DVD when the ship leaves drydock and passes around the earth when the sun peeks out.


That's a good suggestion. I went through the Refit painting sticky post - it's a little problematic. All of RAIST3001's posts are empty. He's adding to the discussion significantly early on and frequently. It's really hard to follow that because his comments and images are missing. I'll check out the DVD tonight.

I can understand why this is a perpetual point of discussion. There's studio model accuracy in standard room light. Then there's the same under dramatic lighting. There's what the camera captured and the color timer corrected for. And, finally, there's the audience perception and expectation. And somewhere in there is 100's of hours of work that produces an exhaustive number of outcomes and a infinite world of carpal tunnel...


----------



## IEDBountyHunter (Oct 17, 2008)

Man dude, thats an awesome piece. after doing my blown up PL enterprise and seeing yours, i need to do another one. 


Al


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing. I can't believe it's the PL 350 and not THE filming model... AWESOME!!!

Butch


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Trek. Just wondering how long this whole project took? ....and again i saw WOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

A really Great job Trekmodeler! I hope As I move on to the main painting that I can do as well.
Keep up the good work,
Mark


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks very much Gents, I appreciate it!

bdavis007, The numbers, lettering, etc. were decals from the Polar Lights Stock Sheet. They were applied with the usual warm water, damp paper towel, and setting solution. We used Mirco-Sol this time as a pose to Testors Decal Set. Once applied the decals were brushed with the solution. The only thing is that on this build the decals were purposely left without a clear coat in order to retain the semi-flat appearance of the azteking. It was a pros and cons thing.

1711rob, This project typically would take around 2-3 months for us to complete but there were a number of other projects we were also working with off and on, so that extended the time frame to just over 5 months.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I've just taken a closer look at the aztec in the A/B deck shot -- beautiful. Just perfect. 

As others have written, "awesome". :thumbsup:


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

can i have my breath back now please?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Incredible work! In some shots it almost looks like the filming model in a scene from a Trek movie. 

Sean


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Absolutely an amazing job you did! Your painting scheme is flawless, and your photography is superb! I still haven't even removed the cellophane off mine!


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

Actual Screen Shot











TrekModelers Build











Pretty fracking close!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can't help but drool every time I look at her :drunk:

Just an incredibly beautiful build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

O.



M.



G.


:freak:



<faints>



I have cut & pasted everythign you said for a reference for when I build mine. It's just too astounding!!


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

With all the excited talk about Trekmodelers recent finished builds, don't forget the most beautiful one of them ALL


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to buy your lighting kit, this is the best!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

That is one beautiful ship... I am speechless... I am without speech.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Trekmodeler, Absolutely beautiful! It has the cleanest paint job I have seen yet. What technique are you using to get nice clean edges around all the azteking? Most of the builds show ragged edges in the paint where the masks were lifted up after the paint was applied.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Treks paint jobs are among the best.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks so much for the words of kindness guys!

Actias, 

We use Scotch blue painters tape for most of our masking. We also use Tamiya masking tape for the smaller jobs. I guess the trick is mostly in the airbrushing. After the area is masked, gradually airbrush. Don't cover the area all in one coat. Then leave to dry thoroughly. Once everything is dry pull the tape off slowly. Sometimes there'd be a few bad edges here and there even with the most care taken so that's when a nice fine touch up job comes in. A careful touch up with a fine paint brush in my experiance is an inevitable step in the process of every model building project. Sometimes we'd even have to break out some fine grit sandpaper to carefully get rid of a few paint edges. We also make sure to mix up enough paint so we'd have some left over for the touch up phase. 

1701-A masking example








Result











1701(Refit) masking example








Result









Thanks again all!

TM


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Geez! That's patience! What am I getting myself into?!? Thanks for posting your build TM, it will be a great and inspirational reference for me when I get this far.


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW Beautiful. What, may I ask, are you using to plug the window holes? I'm curious of how modelers are doing that.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank You kindly guys!

Dale, 

The 'Aztek Dummy' 1/350 vinyl Refit masking set now include masks for all of the windows. 

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16467&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thank You kindly guys!
> 
> Dale,
> 
> ...


Oh I see, I just bought starship modelers (Aztec Dummy) masks, but I didn't look hard enough for the window masks.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very pretty! Nice and subtle!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

LoL! Same thing happened to me. I was pleasantly surprised when I found that masks for the windows were included. When building a Polar Lights Refit model, the Aztek Dummy set is definitely a good friend.


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm having a "duh" moment, I'm looking at the instructions in my hands and I see the drawings for the window masks on sheet #6 ... duh 

Thanks for the heads up and just a beautiful piece of work. I just ordered the lighting kit. :woohoo:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank You very much for your order and Best of luck to you on your build sir!:wave:


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thank You very much for your order and Best of luck to you on your build sir!:wave:


Your very welcome, I've been looking forward to this build as I got the PL kit over a year ago and it's been sitting in the box.

I just didn't have the heart to touch it if it didn't include some decent lighting.

I'm a noob with electronics but from what I see from your instructions it seems that it will be a good start for me to help me understand lighting. So I'm just going to take it really easy on this build of mine and pay close attention to detail and not rush it. I've waited patiently for over a year, I can go slow on the build and do a good job. This lighting kit really is my birthday present from my wife, I just turned 40.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Definitely the best build I've ever seen and that's coming from someone that thinks back-lit spotlights are an abomination and offensive to God.


----------



## wookieefood (Aug 10, 2007)

What parts did you use to attach the base rod to the ship? Is that a teflon washer?

Great looking model by the way. I am working on one myself.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

inspiring!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Well done Sir! Your best rendition so far.... and now a member of my list of favs. :thumbsup:


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*That is a fantastic Enterprise Refit*

Well done and congratulations. That is stunning!!!

The clunk you heard in the background was my jaw hitting the floor. I need to call 9-11 to get my heart started again. The work on this model is masterful.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

i wanna know what you did for supporting this beast....

I wish I could do mine half as good... but I take the easy route and use decals for the aztec.. I am too chicken. I bow to your mad skillz....


----------



## SamwiseVT (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Trekmodeler;
I just received your DIY lightkit. Thanks, btw! 
I am wondering though, on your circuit diagrams you reference the use of relays but there aren't any in the kit. Did you make your own or just go to radioshack and buy some of their barrier strips?
Thanks!


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

FANTASTIC JOB!! Mind blowing, I Just Printed the instructions out from your Lighting kit which I ordered before Round 2 came out with Ent-A. Can you make a paint guide to include with the kit?? Also I don't know diddley about lighting so SamwiseVT comments gave me some pause also. I thought the kit was sold as complete.


----------



## SamwiseVT (Apr 30, 2009)

trekman said:


> FANTASTIC JOB!! Mind blowing, I Just Printed the instructions out from your Lighting kit which I ordered before Round 2 came out with Ent-A. Can you make a paint guide to include with the kit?? Also I don't know diddley about lighting so SamwiseVT comments gave me some pause also. I thought the kit was sold as complete.


He sells two kits, the more expensive one is complete: he builds it up and all you do is install it.
The less expensive option in the DIY kit. In this one, he sends you all the wiring, LEDs, resistors, flasher board, etc. but you have to solder it all together AND install it. This is the one that I purchased, so no need to get too confused! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

SamwiseVT said:


> Hey Trekmodeler;
> I just received your DIY lightkit. Thanks, btw!
> I am wondering though, on your circuit diagrams you reference the use of relays but there aren't any in the kit. Did you make your own or just go to radioshack and buy some of their barrier strips?
> Thanks!



AWESOME! Not a problem!

You are correct. There aren't any actual relays on the kit but the relays shown in the diagrams are just for reference. You can use any method you like to create the relays. You can solder the wires directly and then insolate them. This would be one simple way to do it. Barrier strips would work just fine.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

trekman said:


> FANTASTIC JOB!! Mind blowing, I Just Printed the instructions out from your Lighting kit which I ordered before Round 2 came out with Ent-A. Can you make a paint guide to include with the kit?? Also I don't know diddley about lighting so SamwiseVT comments gave me some pause also. I thought the kit was sold as complete.


Thank You very much sir!

The paint guide is definitely on the drawing board. These will be released for the 1/350 TMP Refit as well as the NCC-1701-A. 

SamWise is correct about the difference between the 2 versions of Refit Lighting Kits. The DIY version has all of the lighting features of the Plug n Play version except the Deflector fade effect(The circuit is sold separate on our site.) The difference is the DIY kit is a solder-yourself-kit.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Are you going to do a book?*

Your work is fantastic!!! You need to do a book on painting, electronics and building the Refit Enterprise!!!!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I look forward to when I begin one of two of these, I picked up.
Awsome job, WOW.
:wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

SteveR said:


> Very pretty! Nice and subtle!


I agree! It's brilliant & just the perfect colors!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Paint guide*



The Trekmodeler said:


> Thank You very much sir!
> 
> The paint guide is definitely on the drawing board. These will be released for the 1/350 TMP Refit as well as the NCC-1701-A.
> 
> SamWise is correct about the difference between the 2 versions of Refit Lighting Kits. The DIY version has all of the lighting features of the Plug n Play version except the Deflector fade effect(The circuit is sold separate on our site.) The difference is the DIY kit is a solder-yourself-kit.


Are you going to produce the paint guide. I hope so! Great work again!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Really great build and I'm speaking as the guy in that photo of the filming model posted earlier, so I've seen the original up close (before it was repainted too). Top notch work on your build.

Phil


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank You so much! I can't fully express how much I appreciate that guys!:hat:

I'll definitely try get a paint guide out in the market. Maybe we'll start on it some time this summer.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Fantastic*



The Trekmodeler said:


> Thank You so much! I can't fully express how much I appreciate that guys!:hat:
> 
> I'll definitely try get a paint guide out in the market. Maybe we'll start on it some time this summer.


Excellent News. Please let me know when that is out !!!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Yipee! Another long refit project comptete. We should have a beer together. Well done!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, if I can make mine a fraction as good as this, I'll be happy. Outstanding job, and thank you very much for documenting your build and showing what can be achieved.


----------



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

*Enterprise*

Nice job....seen studio model, coloring off but nice


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dr. Mike said:


> Nice job....seen studio model, coloring off but nice


Could you elaborate Dr Mike? As few of us have seen it, your words of experience could be helpful (though I know TM was going for more of the muted gray (towards green) colors seen on TMP film - not the blues of the -A)
Do you have photographs?


----------



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

No photos but I had a chance to talk to a few movie model builders at conventions and they have told me lighting hides alot and will alter colors, plus being on film will also change things, some of them wish there originals looked like the models we build....I always say "if it looks good to you thats all that matters it's your model"


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

bummer.

I agree that lighting/filming/exposure have a huge impact on the appearance on film - exposure is the primary reason why the enterprise looks as dark as it does in TMP.

people tend to fall into these categories (or some slight permutation):

- build it out of the box, slap some paint on
- build it out of the box, put in lights, basic aztec paint job
- build it, heavy detail lights & interiors according to live sets, more layered aztec scheme
- same as above, accurize a couple parts
- same as above, very accurate paint job
- hyper accurate surface/structure details/proportions, hyper accurate paint job

and then there's the different styles of painting it: as the raw studio model, or roughly as seen through the various filters (mentioned above) of a certain movie or publicity photo.

...in all these instances people choose a certain path, and there is "perfection" (I use the term loosely here) for each category - but that's where things get gray as far as constructive criticism - it's hard to compare various builds on the forum without a standard - especially if the standard is sometimes unclear or we don't all agree on specifics - or we don't all care equally about the specifics.


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

For anyone interested, here's an album showing how this lovely lady looks today in her custom made display case and with a few minor modifications made to her. 

TrekModeler's Enterprise-A Build

And just for fun, heres the room she's currently docked in. 

Cave of Wonders

Here's a few loose pics.


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

:woohoo: Best model I have ever seen done on this scale. Very nice work.


----------



## deboermodels (Dec 20, 2014)

The amount of detail is outstanding


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I've noticed that there's a battle scar near the end of the left side of the
primary hull,was that from the final battle scene with the Klingon BOP
in Star Trek the Undiscovered Country?


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

WOI said:


> I've noticed that there's a battle scar near the end of the left side of the
> primary hull,was that from the final battle scene with the Klingon BOP
> in Star Trek the Undiscovered Country?


I believe it's from Star Trek V: The Final Frontier. If so, it's interesting he chose to build the ship in this configuration as I plan on doing the same, albeit with the proper shuttle bay and an added "forward observation lounge".


----------

